# sunny conversion



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

ok, i searched and found nothing, maybe i searched for the wrong thing but i was wondering if i could convert my b13 to a sunny, a true jdm sunny, rhd and all, but i dont know the specs on a sunny, if anyone does please let me know, such as engine and specs on engine, tranny, and everything else..


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Simply put, no, you can't convert your car to a true Sunny. A cheaper alternative would be to import one from Japan, provided there are B13s still rolling around in Japan. There is nothing big about the Sunny to be honest.

If you don't know the specs on the Sunny, why do you want to convert to it? Do some research before making such a decision.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

just to be different, well i cant find any information on the sunny anywhere so i guess i just wont do it. thanks anyways though


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

KaRdoN said:


> just to be different, well i cant find any information on the sunny anywhere so i guess i just wont do it. thanks anyways though


No possible way to make a car RHD unless you cut a complete front including part of the A pillars. The firewall is completely different.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

you could get the sunny front bumper, they're pretty sweet lookin.


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

sno said:


> you could get the sunny front bumper, they're pretty sweet lookin.


I agree with sno and Harris, just do the front and rear bumper. Have fun!


----------



## Cali SE-R (Jun 13, 2003)

If you can find an SR18DE that would be a good start, and maybe an ATTESA AWD system that would be even better, you will be spending thousands, I have to agree with everyone else, importing one would be cheaper...if you want some info http://serjimr.tripod.com/b13world.html that should help you a little.


----------

